

Facebook Investor Sues Nasdaq Over IPO Delays - ankurpatel
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-05-22/facebook-investor-sues-nasdaq-over-ipo-delays

======
josefonseca
This was absolutely expected. The Nasdaq delays probably had about zero impact
on the IPO results but you know how it goes...someone lost money on Facebook
paper and they're bound to make it back speculating on the courts...

------
nextstep
Maybe NASDAQ is at fault for the errors last Friday, but Facebook's stock
price has slid nearly 20% in the last two days of trading.

